# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Firepit

## PlatypusGardens

A mate gave me a bunch of steel in return for me building him a firepit from this stuff.   
Yeh, it's all gal but he's not too worried about that.
Mostly for burning scrap timber and cardboard boxes he reckons.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Sorry for the shaky photo.... 
....I was only on my second coffee at the time   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Marc

What size does he want it? 
You could weld the grill in a circle like a half barrel and make the bottom from the same only cut also in a circle. The galvo is a health hazard but you can burn it off with a fierce fire in the open and stay away from the fumes.  
The sides of your barrel could be at an angle like a real barrel with gaps at the top and joint at the bottom and a ring joining them at the top end.

----------


## notvery

Damn it... thats my idea give it back... plan to have a fire pit with a metal framed thingo.. pictures of what you build are demanded..... if your just making a giant brazier that would be so cool.. how big....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

To keep it simple(-ish) I used the two boards with round holes as sides.
Then cut up the other long one and used as base and ends. 
it's 900 long, 300 tall and 550 across at the top.   
Will stick some short legs on it and it should be a good little burner.    :Smilie:

----------


## notvery

will burn nice...plenty of oxygen there and hold the small stuff. not the sort of scale i was hoping for...good idea tho and portable....once it cools down.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> not the sort of scale i was hoping for...

  
why what did you have in mind?
bigger?    

> good idea tho and portable....once it cools down.

  yeh I don't think it will b moved around much but will stick some handles on it anyway.
If anything this is probably a bit bigger than he had in mind but at the same time he said "do whatever you can with these bits, so....this is what he'll get   :Biggrin:    
All stuck together and sitting on that other stand at the moment which I won't be using as it weighs a tonne...

----------


## notvery

Bigger fire = better fire. 
having seen your FIRE barrel in action i suspect your of the same view! 
Ah the weight issue... yes would be a bit on the heavy side!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Done  :Biggrin:   :2thumbsup:          
 Just a few little sharp edges to tidy up.    :Cool:

----------


## notvery

thats pretty cool... just the right size for a suckling piglet...

----------


## Renopa

Great work again PG....although the handles would get awfully hot, was thinking spring steel insulated handles might be good?  Similar to these and the bottom of this page....Barbecue Pit Accessories, Free Shipping*, Stainless Steel Springs ,Pit Temperature Gauge, Stainless Steel Spring Handle

----------


## Renopa

Sucking Pig and some of his giant crabs.........better do the Qld BBQ run sometime soon!!  LOL

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well you wouldn't pick it up while it's hot...   :No:    
But if you REALLY need to move it while it's goin, you could slide a steel bar in I suppose, as long as you have someone to hold the other end.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Sucking Pig

    :Hmm:

----------


## Uncle Bob

> 

  I think that should be Suckling pig  :Wink: 
Oh, it can be both, according to this...  

> A *suckling pig* (or *sucking pig*[1]) is a piglet fed on its mother's milk (i.e., a piglet which is still a "suckling"). In culinary contexts, a suckling pig is slaughtered between the ages of two and six weeks. It is traditionally cooked whole, often roasted, in various cuisines. It is usually prepared for special occasions and gatherings. 
>  The meat from suckling pig is pale and tender and the cooked skin is crisp and can be used for pork rinds. The texture of the meat can be somewhat gelatinous due to the amount of collagen in a young pig.

----------


## Marc

Good work PG. Handles are just fine. No insulation on the handles would make them usable whilst fire is on, unless you weld a bar on it that extends 80 cm out each way with asbestos handles. 
Who says pig suck? I think they make a nice roast. :2thumbsup:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well, just delivered it to its new home. 
Ol' mate was very plased with the result.
And equally shocked that I got it done so quick as I only got the bits off him a few days ago.   :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

> A mate gave me a bunch of steel in return for me building him a firepit from this stuff.

  You have mates ? HA HA HA HA

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Recycled jokes? 
Really Metrix, you're better than that....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Anyway if you need proof, here's a pic from one of our weekly toolbox meetings in the shed.    
Unruly bunch, but once we all work out who's doing what, we get a lot done.   
I'm the one wearing goggles.   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

> You have mates ? HA HA HA HA

  Boom ! Hi five  :Biggrin:  
are they scaff planks PG ? Neat build BTW. Time to start making stuff other than heavy duty farm implements me thinks.

----------


## METRIX

> I'm the one wearing goggles.

  The only goggles you be wearing are shown below. 
Did this congregation of unknown people know you were outside taking a sneaky photo of them, so you add this to you  "PP's scott no mates" wall at home ?  :No:

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## crash486



----------


## PlatypusGardens

Haha that must be the 20th time someone has shown me that.

----------


## melvyn

Nice to see i'm not the only person to remove the guard on their grinder.  Nice firepit!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Nice to see i'm not the only person to remove the guard on their grinder.

  Yeh I'm one of "them"....  :Blush7:   
(Almost) Always use the side handle and two hands though.
 I do A LOT of cutting, grinding, wirebrushing, flapdiscing etc etc etc in awkward spots and angles.
The guard does get in the way a lot....   :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Guard that can be turned by hand without tools is one solution. Milwaukee and DE Walt are like that. Another "solution" is to cut a section of the guard off so that instead of 180 degree you end up with 110 or so. Always better to have something there.

----------


## phild01

> Guard that can be turned by hand without tools is one solution. Milwaukee and DE Walt are like that. Another "solution" is to cut a section of the guard off so that instead of 180 degree you end up with 110 or so. Always better to have something there.

  I like that idea Marc.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Only way I could have a guard was if it went between the white lines.
And I sometimes even use that part of the blade...   :Shock:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hehe  
thin blade again... 
Only a light graze but in a very annoying spot....       :Biggrin:

----------


## phild01

You need 'Grinder Stop' :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Haha2:

----------


## ringtail

You better start an injury scrapbook PG. My GP takes care of mine. I normally call ahead and tell them where I require stitches  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

That last one didn't even bleed. 
very odd,

----------


## phild01

> That last one didn't even bleed. 
> very odd,

   Cauterised!?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Beats me. 
I was waiting for it to start, but it never did.
Which is good.
Not a good spot to try and bandage and keep working. 
That's the thing I hate most about hurting myself, especially when I'm in the shed.
Having to run inside, rinse and wash hands, then stomp around in the house dripping blood everywhere while looking for bandaids and tape to cover it up so I can keep working... 
Haha

----------


## ringtail

> That last one didn't even bleed. 
> very odd,

  Obviously you aren't trying hard enough. PM me for instructions.  :Tongue:

----------


## ringtail

> Beats me. 
> I was waiting for it to start, but it never did.
> Which is good.
> Not a good spot to try and bandage and keep working. 
> That's the thing I hate most about hurting myself, especially when I'm in the shed.
> Having to run inside, rinse and wash hands, then stomp around in the house dripping blood everywhere while looking for bandaids and tape to cover it up so I can keep working... 
> Haha

  Bandaids, pfffft.  https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TegrNn5YIsc

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Bandaids, pfffft.  https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TegrNn5YIsc

  
Haha I'd just end up gluing my hands together

----------


## phild01

> Beats me. 
> I was waiting for it to start, but it never did.
> Which is good.
> Not a good spot to try and bandage and keep working. 
> That's the thing I hate most about hurting myself, especially when I'm in the shed.
> Having to run inside, rinse and wash hands, then stomp around in the house dripping blood everywhere while looking for bandaids and tape to cover it up so I can keep working... 
> Haha

  Have you noticed these days that it takes ages to unwrap that urgently needed band-aid :Annoyed:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Have you noticed these days that it takes ages to unwrap that urgently needed band-aid

  Not really, but I usually fumble with the surgical tape for a while. 
(partner works at hospital so have endless supply of the good stuff.)

----------


## lazydays

Been meaning to add this one. Saw it a backyard of a house I was working on. A gas bottle modified to an outdoor heater. The top could slide open too.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Been meaning to add this one. Saw it a backyard of a house I was working on. A gas bottle modified to an outdoor heater. The top could slide open too.

  Yeh looks a bit like the Ozpig.   You'll love your Ozpig | Ozpig - Great Cooking Outdoors    :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

> Hehe  
> thin blade again... 
> Only a light graze but in a very annoying spot....

  Come on PG that's dumb. You only have two hands ... if your guard can be moved with no tools, cut off a bit each side even if you get it down to 90 degree, and move it according to where you need to cut, you will be better off than keeping your hands in the way of the wheel.  
A friend of mine thought he had found the reply to all his pruning needs by replacing the grinding wheel with a small Circular saw. and of course no guard. 
He got into cutting a hedge down and all was going well until the saw got caught by small branches and flipped out of his hand (one hand) and straight into the other. 
It was only thanks to the skills of a hand surgeon that he did not lose any fingers. Many thousands of dollars and 6 month off work plus the loss of sensation in half the had later, he can still show all his fingers ... just.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

It would still have happened even with a full guard on.

----------


## Marc

Ok, you are forgiven this time.
Don't do it again!   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I hurt myself more using screwdrivers and spanners than with powertools actually....   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## notvery

yes PG you probably do hurt yourself with screwdrivers and spanners more but thats probably when your welding screwdrivers and spanners to the angle grinder...now there is an idea... angle grinder screwdriver/spanner....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Multi tool?

----------

